# Wanted: Iver Johnson Pedal Cranks



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 16, 2013)

I need a pair of pedal cranks for an early Iver Johnson trike. Anyone have a pair they can spare?


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2013)

You might be better off to machine a set of these.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 16, 2013)

I'm hoping to find a donor trike or parts.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 16, 2013)

Seeing needs like this is when I wish I had taken up the machinist trade in my younger years. Nothing like having the tools, and skill to use them, to make just about any metal part needed to fix up older collectables.

Dave


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Aug 16, 2013)

You might be able to take a similar pair of cranks and custom machine them to look the same.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 16, 2013)

I agree hopefully I'll find a similar pair. My trike would probably be considered a parts trike but I like the challenge of bringing it back to life.


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 17, 2013)

markivpedalpusher said:


> I agree hopefully I'll find a similar pair. My trike would probably be considered a parts trike but I like the challenge of bringing it back to life.




Mark, I just checked my parts stash. I have two styles of pedal cranks that could be used on a tricycle and possibly modified to suit your IJ trike. One takes a 1/2" axle and 1/2" pedal threads, and is 3" C-C on the holes. It looks similar in design to yours except for the metal at the axle which is round instead of flat at the pin hole. The second style needs a 9/16" axle also takes 1/2" pedal threads and is 3.5" C-C on the holes, but is a different design overall than yours. If you'd like to see photos I'll charge up my camera batteries and try to post them by tomorrow evening.

EDIT: The one set I have that are 3" center to center on holes is exactly like this:  http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Chi...279?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27d53e6f4f

Dave


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 19, 2013)

Dave

Good Morning

Sounds good if you have time this week to take a few pics. 

Thanks!
Mark


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 19, 2013)

Yes, I'll try to take and post them either Tuesday or Wednesday evening and show front and side views.

Dave


----------



## ridingtoy (Aug 21, 2013)

*Pedal Crank photos*







Here's the two styles of cranks I have showing front and side views. The set on the left in each photo fits a 1/2" axle while the right set fits a 9/16" axle.

Dave


----------

